# Light Ivory, Light Almond, Almond errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



## Nolatigabait2 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ditto*

Worst invention ever!


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever installed light almond devices? I've done exactly one job with them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget brown.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

4Runner said:


> Has anyone ever installed light almond devices? I've done exactly one job with them.


New construction. Some people like them better than ivory. I know I do.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Don't forget brown.


I meant as far as the common colors mostly white and ivory are used.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> I meant as far as the common colors mostly white and ivory are used.


It's a PITA when device manufacturers get mixed up with plate manufacturers but that's a part of the job.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Don't forget brown.


OMG Have you tried to find enough brown switches and plugs + plates (in one place) to swap out a house lately? They are not all that easy to find.. 

I had a request for brown Decora.. I ended up talking them into black. Personally I kind of like the gray Decora


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> OMG Have you tried to find enough brown switches and plugs + plates (in one place) to swap out a house lately? They are not all that easy to find..


Yeah, most supply houses will probably have one partial box of each kind of brown device and _maybe_ if you're lucky will have an entire box of plates in each common configuration.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

We had a hell of a time with almond devices and plates for awhile. One box of outlets had more of a red hue to them, then you open another box and they would have a green hue, same with the the cover plates. Then they came out with light almond and that solved everything.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I remember when there used to be ivory and white.


I remember when the was just ivory!

Freaking stupid. I will fight that crap till the day I die!

Some of the Home Depots around here stopped carrying Ivory and went to almond or light almond or some sh!t.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

A few years back, picked up a small remodel job in a ski condo....HO was replacing some switches with dimmers, and few other odds and ends. Went and looked the job over, ordered material and sent an electrician over the next week. My electrician calls me saying there's something off with the colors of the devices. I come by and take a look...sure enough, they don't match. Now, in 25 years this was the first time I had ever run across a device that wasn't ivory, white or brown. Maybe I've been sheltered,but oh well.

I call the supply house and ask them what other color devices they have in stock. The only off color they keep is almond...must be what I need. Order 24 more almond dimmers, send my electrician back over and still not right. 24 light almond dimmers and another trip back to the condo later, the job was complete. I learned that in a poorly lit condo on a cloudy day, the difference between white and light almond is hard to see.

I still have the 2 dozen almond dimmers.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

4Runner said:


> Has anyone ever installed light almond devices? I've done exactly one job with them.


Well you have light almond and almond. To complicate it Ive bought two different brands of "light almond" and they are not the same color. One is a little darker but is light almond compared to the almond.

Ive done maybe 10 jobs with the light almond and the last one is where I found all light almonds are not the same.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Nolatigabait2 said:


> Worst invention ever!


Worthless troll


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Worthless troll


 
You mean someone left the door open and another one got in!:laughing:

Who is it this time Bob?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> You mean someone left the door open and another one got in!:laughing:
> 
> Who is it this time Bob?



Good things:

See post #17 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/w...encountered-what-makes-him-her-so-good-12931/
The pathetic troll gig is up... (Please don't feed the trolls!)

Peter D has been instructed to stay awake. 

Now, if there was only a way to limit each union salty to only one pro union comment we would be good to go.

Thank you MD!!


----------



## Tapeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I have installed tons of light almond devices. Over the last 10 years more than white (#2 color) devices. I use P&S for all devices and wall plates, no color issues. 

I like the color.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I also found out the hard way you can't mix and match brand colors. They may say the same color but they are not.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I heard that the reason many companies discontinued almond was because colors weren't matching up. So now everything is light almond and the same problem exists if you use devices from different companies. Lutron's light almond is slightly lighter than Leviton's light almond.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

And to think all we used to worry about is the size difference between the device and the plates when they come from different manufactures. 
I remember dealing with some real sloppy Decora plates in the past.. 
Levitron and P&S didn't match in size or color.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Lutron's light almond is slightly lighter than Leviton's light almond.


Lutron colors are pretty close to the Big 3 wiring device companies but the main issue, for me anyway, is matching a matte finish P&S plate to a glossy Lutron dimmer. I don't know if anyone else notices it, but I do. :wacko: At least the Leviton and Cooper plates don't look as bad on a Lutron product.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

4Runner said:


> Lutron colors are pretty close to the Big 3 wiring device companies but the main issue, for me anyway, is matching a matte finish P&S plate to a glossy Lutron dimmer. I don't know if anyone else notices it, but I do. :wacko: At least the Leviton and Cooper plates don't look as bad on a Lutron product.


I'd probably notice it, but I don't use many P&S cover plates.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I heard that the reason many companies discontinued almond was because colors weren't matching up. So now everything is light almond and the same problem exists if you use devices from different companies. Lutron's light almond is slightly lighter than Leviton's light almond.


 
I think that was the case probably a year ago or so but I today just installed a Lutron Light almond dimmer next to a Leviton Light almond Timer in a 2 gang box and they match perfectly. I think the manufacturers are finally starting to realize they are only hurting each other by not standardizing the colors.

On a side note I went to HD today to pick a new shower trim (Halo) for a small job I was on and realized all they carry now is this ridiculously over priced Lithonia Hi Hats and trims. When did Lithonia start manufacturing Hi Hats and trims ? and why is it priced at like $19 for a standard white baffle trim ? I said screw you and went to lowes, Noticed Peter D's light blue '86 El Camino with the bitchin rims in parking lot also


----------

